# Bolens G 174 needs Help



## nofarm (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a Bolens g 174 that I just got and someone put a loader on it but it does not work properly, In order to use the bucket you have to lower the 3 point hitch down and when the hitch is up the tractor sounds like it is laboring. Does it need a return line into the rear housing instead of the bolt on block the used. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## locoman (Mar 8, 2016)

*return line*

I believe it should have a return line on the bolt on block on the transmission


----------



## locoman (Mar 8, 2016)

you can call me if you want I have 3 of the hydro tractors but no loaders but should work on same principle as the front lift. 567 674 1134. tim


----------



## nofarm (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Tim yes there is a return line but it does not return the oil if the 3 point hitch is up and when put a t in the lline and let the oil dump in the fill plug all works well. Have had the tower off several times and don't see anything pluged but not sure why it does flow properly

Thanks Ken


----------

